# Lakes and x-series



## Basscat2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Lakes series is going to be taken over for 2010. And when is the x-series schedule coming out, is there going to be any changes with the X-series format also?


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

X2..........


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

x-series is waiting on a couple dates to be confirmed and from what i am hearing lakes trail is done . a buddy of mine and i are going to set up a big boat circuit this year with a $80 per tournament entry fee and a $60 membership fee. we are going to cap the field at no more than 60 boats. there will be 5 qualifiers and a local 1 day championship. all the fees will have to be payed up front and nonrefundable before the 1st qualifier. that way we wont be collecting money every morning and the payouts will be done before the tournaments starts wich will make blast offs and wiegh ins much faster. each team will be given a team number at the beginning of the year and use that number to sign in and at weigh in. we will draw numbers for blast off. more to come in the near future.


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds good Mike count me in,Kenny


----------



## Basscat2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Mike,

When will your schedule be out?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Basscat2 said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> When will your schedule be out?


plans are for mid january. i will be working around x-series and rorys dates as i fish those events. the lakes will be proubly mosquito westbranch berlin milton and the ohio river. with a championship the first part of october. also the dates will be on sundays


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ohio river?? that must be a typo?

soundin' good mike!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Procraftboats21 said:


> ohio river?? that must be a typo?
> 
> I told my partner after last years x-series that might be the last plaques we get on the river for a while, not many venture down there!
> 
> soundin' good mike!


dont be surprised if x-series shows back up there this year. and no the river for what i am going to do is not a typo lol. there will be several opens that i know of on the river this comming year. team extream will be back there and bobby cox and myself are going to run at least 1 open on the river. i will post those open dates as soon as i get them.


----------



## donlon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

thats what i like to hear!!! Would the entry free be split between the team? 460 dollars for a team?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

donlon88 said:


> thats what i like to hear!!! Would the entry free be split between the team? 460 dollars for a team?


its $460 per boat if a guy chosses to fish by himself he pays the $460 so it would be a guys benifite to have a partner to split the cost


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

more river tournaments?! ahh i'll be spending everyday on the river instead of my usual 3-4 times a week


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought you spent every day on the river anyway?? 



Procraftboats21 said:


> more river tournaments?! ahh i'll be spending everyday on the river instead of my usual 3-4 times a week


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

there's something about the fight of a river smallmouth that gets in your blood, nothing like those wimpy green fish from the lakes !! keeps me going back for more.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

sounds good used to fish lakes need a new trail now x series costs to much for me im not that good lol


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Procraftboats21 said:


> there's something about the fight of a river smallmouth that gets in your blood, nothing like those wimpy green fish from the lakes !! keeps me going back for more.



Yea even if they're only 11 7/8" long!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah, here's one that was 11 7/8'' or was it 4.32 pounds 

They're in there, trust me. River gets bashed way to much by ''lake'' guys who get lost when you put them near current and muddy water.

Hopefully the more I throw around this picture, the more people will realize lol


----------

